# Cockerel??



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

I have 4 15 week olds, one I know is a cockerel as he has been crowing for ages & matured/grew comb/wattles young. But I think the chicken that is brown & black may be a cockerel? I think the brown one & black one are pullets?? 
Be great to hear others views. 
Thanks


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone any ideas?  x


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

The best way to tell at 15 weeks, is to pick them up and examine their saddle feathers. Long and narrow are roo and wide and rounded are a pullet. Sorry, I can't tell with your pics. At around 14 weeks, roos will loose their "henny" hen looking feathers and roo ones appear. Hope this helps!


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help  
Think I might have wait & see with this one! Thanks again


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i bet you end up with boys & girls

if they were all the same breed it would not be so tough to tell their sex

different breeds have different comb size

so telling for sure for a couple pics may not be possible yet


----------

